# No sense of self



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

God! This must be the most horrifying condition known. I have no idea who I am, I have no self awareness. No idea what I am doing at ALL times. I've tried so much, seen so many professionals and didn't move one bit forward. How is it even possible to completely lost yourself? I can't believe this is happening . Anybody can relate?


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm sorry you're feeling like this Mezona, I too feel like things are hopeless a lot of the time and find it pretty distressing.

Things can improve, but the times when it doesn't seem like it sometimes the best you can do is try to take it on faith and do the best you can.

Hope this helps at least a little bit


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm always amazed by how bad this condition can be - how it can take away all the simple pleasures in life, make you feel like you're completely senile, give you such intense feelings of fear and dread - even make you feel as if you're going to die. It's unreal sometimes. Two things that help me a little are forcing myself to remember that these are only sensations, symptoms and emotions I'm experiencing, they're not true life or death situations. Your brain generates all these things and tries to force you to identify with them, but you have to try to distance yourself and realize that it's just your mind messing with you. So that, and keeping busy/socializing.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

To be honest I'm scared as fuck and see no way out. Literally just died 14 months ago. I feel like I need 24/7 guidance on how to deal with this.


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

thy said:


> To be honest I'm scared as fuck and see no way out. Literally just died 14 months ago. I feel like I need 24/7 guidance on how to deal with this.


Scared=anxiety no matter if you want it or not


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

TimMis said:


> Scared=anxiety no matter if you want it or not


lol


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

thy said:


> lol


Explain the difference


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

Silence


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

TimMis said:


> Explain the difference


You need to try to understand the concept of context. Then you might be less confused.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Same! No human presence! Not even a hint. Completely gone


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It bothers me that this condition isn't recognized. Most people haven't heard of dp/dr let alone understand it. That even goes for mental health 'professionals'. Are we that rare of a breed? Are we so debilitated our condition hasn't been recognized by the mainstream general public due to our inability to accurately articulate it? Both? Hopefully in time with the internet and better global communications this will change, dp/dr will become recognized disorders, and more help will become available to sufferers. It is unfortunate for those of us whose suffering goes unseen and unheard during the meantime.


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

thy said:


> You need to try to understand the concept of context. Then you might be less confused.


"Thy" you are using 5-10 ours or so on this site everyday I guess. I'm here 2-4 times pr month and every time, I see you asking for symptoms, how long people have had it etc. have you ever read a recovery story who claims they used all the time on this site and suddenly they was getting better? You haven't. You're ruminating big time. You fill up your mind with Dp everyday. Dp is a tired mind and you're pinching your mind all the time. Your mind need rest. Worry, fear, stress it's all anxiety in different forms.

A proof you're using all your time here is that you read this post already today.

When you recover, you will look back and agree it was nothing more than worry.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

TimMis said:


> "Thy" you are using 5-10 ours or so on this site everyday I guess.


I'm on here about half an hour a day.


----------

